

RedditOverflow - forgottenacc56

We need the love child of Reddit and StackOverflow, something that uses the Reddit API to create a tech focused QA site without all the snark and heavy handed moderation.
======
alediaferia
The snark and heavy handed moderation helps keeping content useful and
correct.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. Maybe you can remove the snark and make most of the moderation
invisible, but if you remove moderation then the site will degenerate into a
kittens photos stream.

[If you are not afraid of kittens, you can replace that with spam, porn,
politics, ...]

~~~
alediaferia
I'm not afraid of porn btw.

